# Jordys mini train set (Still beginner) and qeustions 56K warning (Pics)



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

Edit: Resized Manually, it should fit better now.)
My trains:
First of my two only engines (Or only for now)








Blue engine is the newest and bought with a set, the second red one is the oldest, loudest but unfortunately most unstable one (I usually us it as helper engine)








Hooked up to a (Passenger) train















(Sorry for bright light on last car- making pictures of a small model train is quite hard)








The front car (Green baggage car) is a 2nd hand one, bought with the starter set. the other 2 German cars (The blue and green ones) are the oldest cars I have, they (Just like the red engine) where one of the first trains I got. the last, and favorite car. 
The CIWL pullman car.
I love this car, once again bought it 2nd hands for 4.50 euros.
I still am dreaming of making the same consist like the movie Murder on the orient express 1974. Or just an pullman train in general.
Now hook up the freight cars.








































^ Coupling for most trains are a bit damaged because of age.

The freight cars don't have such a big history to them. 
the boxcars and gondola were part of the beginners set.
the tank cars were part of my first trains I got. (Together with red, green and blue )
Qeustion(S)
Are there any company that distribute American locomotives than can drive on a roco/fleishman/jouef/lima tracks. (GmBh tracks of the geoline company (According to my box atleast )
and if so can I change the couplings from the us ones to the couplings I have now? the EU ones?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I run Joeuff on my Yankee DC system so I don't see an issue if yours uses DC power. It's Marklin AC with its stud pickup center rail that is incompatible with ours---though I've seen great how-tos over at the Marklin forum on converting ours to 3 rail pickup.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I run Joeuff on my Yankee DC system so I don't see an issue if yours uses DC power. It's Marklin AC with its stud pickup center rail that is incompatible with ours---though I've seen great how-tos over at the Marklin forum on converting ours to 3 rail pickup.


I know the Márklin problem. I heard that it couldn't work with other train company's. (Guess that's why it went bankrupt). well my train has no middle rail so I guess it is DC powered.
But what is a Yankee? an American engine? it doesn't appear to be a company (Or atleast according to my google search.) But what model companys have these DC powered trains? (Like bachman or lionel or some other company)
and Is it possible to switch couplings?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice rolling stock there, Jordy! I really like the passenger cars!


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

^ thanks, it ain't much (the stock that is), but it is good enough. + 200 coaches on a loop track ain't that much of a great idea either ain't it? XD still don't know what US company's work with my track though.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If it's HO scale, it should...even if it's OO scale it should as they both run on HO gauge track. As for couplers, you have a bit of work ahead of you there.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

swapping couplers to american standrat knuckles is not easy.
unless your rolling stock is equipped with NEM shaft , if so its a quick swap for KD). 

love the Blue switcher engine BTW


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

jordysmeets said:


> I know the Márklin problem. I heard that it couldn't work with other train company's. (Guess that's why it went bankrupt).


 I didn't know they filed for bankruptcy protection! In 2009, per quick 'net search. Still making trains, I guess, but tough times ...

Jordy ... thanks for sharing pics of the collection ... nice stuff. Great to see your enthusiasm at a young age. Keep at it!

TJ


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> If it's HO scale, it should...even if it's OO scale it should as they both run on HO gauge track.


Oh I think that gives me some choice XD.
Wait so OO scale is also possible? why make a other scale when they both have the same tracks 


tankist said:


> swapping couplers to american standrat knuckles is not easy.
> unless your rolling stock is equipped with NEM shaft , if so its a quick swap for KD).


I don't know what NEM is EDIT : forget what I said, I indeed have NEM, but I don't mind doing the other way around, changing standrat knuckles to NEM couplers.  Saw a pic of a GP model with my kind of knuckles. So it should be possible...I hope.



tankist said:


> love the Blue switcher engine BTW


Thnx that is also my favorite engine 


tjcruiser said:


> I didn't know they filed for bankruptcy protection! In 2009, per quick 'net search. Still making trains, I guess, but tough times ...
> Jordy ... thanks for sharing pics of the collection ... nice stuff. Great to see your enthusiasm at a young age. Keep at it!
> TJ


Yeah My dad told me about Märklin.
and of course I will keep at it!  Might take a while to get more. but I am patient.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ya' gotta chuckle at these young kids ...

Jordy's on here for all of 7 posts, and all ready he's multi-quoting like a pro. :thumbsup: How many of us old-timers have stumble on that one more than a few times?!? 

Young whippersnappers ...

:laugh:

TJ


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Ya' gotta chuckle at these young kids ...
> 
> Jordy's on here for all of 7 posts, and all ready he's multi-quoting like a pro. :thumbsup: How many of us old-timers have stumble on that one more than a few times?!?
> 
> ...


:laugh: Well lets say this ain't the first forum I have been on so I know how to work the quotes XD (Actually I have to, I mainly visit American forums but live on the other side of the planet, so when I sleep they are full awake and posting. there for, it could occur that 10+ posts has been posted when I was asleep  )
+ I always hate it when a reply stays un-responded


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

jordysmeets said:


> I don't know what NEM is EDIT : forget what I said, I indeed have NEM, but I don't mind doing the other way around, changing standrat knuckles to NEM couplers.  Saw a pic of a GP model with my kind of knuckles. So it should be possible...I hope.


i actually meant the shaft , not the coupler.
i don't remember which manufacturers use them in which models. my liliput E10 has them, but both Liliput and Fleish coached don't.










if you can remove existing couplers by pinching the wiskers on the right, then you can easily swap to Kadee #17 - #20 (pictured)
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/coupler.htm


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

tankist said:


> i actually meant the shaft , not the coupler.
> i don't remember which manufacturers use them in which models. my liliput E10 has them, but both Liliput and Fleish coached don't.
> 
> http://www.die-feldbahn.ch/images/im_modellb/g04_modellb.jpg
> ...


I see, Well some coaches of mine have Pinchers but some don't. My tank cars for example, that's why I think I will replace the US cars with NEM couplers, considering I have 0 US coaches for now, so I can Make a proper start (When I have my first one), I already have +- 13 EU Trains so It is hard to replace the couplers there. (Especially with joeuf.) 
PS did anyone on this site actually tried this? I would love to see those pics


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

actually tried what? replacing couplers? yes, i swaped NEM fleish "herring" type couplers to KD on my Lili E10. but that was a direct and quick swap . i will be trying to jury rig KD couplers to lili coaches - collecting various KD couplers to see what will work best there.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

tankist said:


> actually tried what? replacing couplers? yes, i swaped NEM fleish "herring" type couplers to KD on my Lili E10. but that was a direct and quick swap . i will be trying to jury rig KD couplers to lili coaches - collecting various KD couplers to see what will work best there.


ok, so it is possible for sure. Now I need to wait for two thing 1: When I get a pack of Nem spare couplings (Pincers included I guess)
2: when I find Us models with pincher allowance/usage. 
The only thing though I found on my pincher cars are springs to keep the car coupler from staying to the right. I think those are a bit harder to replace (Since they are stuck on the pinches)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm sorry, i'm not sure what do you mean when you say "pinchers".


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

tankist said:


> i'm sorry, i'm not sure what do you mean when you say "pinchers".


whoops! meant whiskers 


tankist said:


> by *pinching* the _wiskers_ on the right


^ that's where I went wrong


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

jordysmeets said:


> Oh I think that gives me some choice XD.
> Wait so OO scale is also possible? why make a other scale when they both have the same tracks :


Years ago, when the scale fairies were pondering what exactly HO scale and gauge was, they heard about the "disagreement" that happened between the colonies and the king some years back. To commemorate this spirited debate, the scale fairies settled on 4mm scale (OO or 1:72) for the UK and 3.5mm scale (HO or 1:87.1) for those pesky yanks...then made them run both on .650" gauged track for chuckles.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

^ that might explain it XD
Sorry I was gone for so long, I was busy with school, in short it goes great  .
Here are some other pics of other consists, My red engine aint used because after a test ride he was kind of hard to keep driving (It loses contact with the electric rails.)








^this one also shows the Roco controller.
























































This is the place the carriages and engines gets placed when they aren't in use.
(usually I cover them up but if I did that you guys wouldn't be able to see them)
























Can't wait till Christmas, then I will try to expand (Go to a store in Germany) my collection. I already have 42 euros (About enough for 3 2nd hand coaches.)


----------

